# Need help with resolving stuttering in games, and overall poor performance



## Flash123 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello,

For almost a year now I've had problems with stutters in more or less all games I play. I have read countless of threads, watched videos and tried different things to resovle this issue. I spent both a lot of time and money trying to tackle this, but regardless of what I do I seem unable to resolve it. I'm on the verge of completly giving up and desperately need help. The problem is that I have stutters in all games I play. It has without any exaggeration taken all the fun out of gaming and made it into a painful activity with the sole purpose of reminding me, sorry for my bad language, that my PC sucks ass. 

I play with my main monitor on 144hz with g-sync enabled and cap my fps to 144, or for some games to 60FPS. I do this by ingame settings, or Nvidia Control panel, or RTTS. I have tried v-sync on/off,  g-sync on/off, uncapped/capped fps and regardelss of what I do I get stutters. I usually play on fullscreen because on boarderless I get even more stutters. Lets take "League of Legends" as an example; a game that should have no issues running on my PC. I experimented with the settings and the "smoothest" way seemed to be by capping game to 144fps and playing on fullscreen. Here are some graphs, captured with MSI afterburner, showing various information when the game is running on my PC (needless to say I did have stutters and the game was borderline unplayable).

*1.* On practice tool(basically nothing going on in the game): https://imgur.com/a/OHFYWfe   
*2*. A normal league game: 



http://imgur.com/a/zjGjx81

*3.* Another normal league game: 



http://imgur.com/a/HmcUELC


I don't know how to properly read, understand or identify if there is anything "bad" in those graphs. For me what stands out is that my frametime is really inconsistent and representative of the stutters I experience. I have also run into latency problems since I upgraded my NVIDIA drivers just the other day. I now seem unable to resolve this issue even when rolling back to my old driver version. Here is a picture showing my high latency captured with LatencyMon: 



http://imgur.com/a/5jBdJJR

. Never had any problems with high latency before (checked many times) and I still had stutters so I doubt this is now the reason I have stutters, but it might be one amongst other reasons.

*PC:*
OS:  Windows 10 Home
Case:  NZXT H510
PSU: Corsair RM750 / 750W / 80+ Gold
CPU:  Ryzen 3700x -  with "Noctua NH-U12" cooler
GPU:  Asus GeForce RTX 2070 Super Dual Evo OC
RAM:  Corsair 16gb (2x8) ddr4 3200mhz CL16 Vengeance LPX
Motherboard:  Asus Rog Strix b450-f
Storage:  Samsung SSD 970 EVO NVMe M.2 + 2x 250gb SSD

*Monitors*: 
Main: Asus VG258, 1920 x 1080p, 0,5ms, 165hz, g-sync 
Second:  AOC 24, 1920 x 1080p, 1ms, 144hz, freesync

Over the last year I upgraded: (1) PSU from 550w --> new one (2) CPU from ryzen 5 2700 --> new one. (3) GPU from Geforce GTX 1060 3gb --> new one (4) RAM 2x4gb 2666mhz --> new ones. (5) New G-sync compatible monitor since I thought not having g-sync could be the reason for my stutters. I changed more or less everything except my motherboard and my computer case. The new CPU and GPU was definitely an improvement, gave me much higher fps, allowing for higher settings and so on,  but it did however not resolve the stutters. I did also try different cables for my monitors (DP and HDMI) as well as trying different power cables for my PC + monitors. Having changed most hardware my suspicion is that my stutters are due to some _software _or _drivers _problem as opposed to some hardware problem(but this remains only a guess).

*What have I tried:*
(1)Checked if hardware runs properly using: 3Dmark, furmark, cinebench, memtest86 - all with good results(don't have any screenshot saved but I can easily run again and take a screenshot if someone think that would be helpful).
(2)RAM(currently using xmp on, or D.O.C.P. to be precise)_:_ played around with different settings; xmp (on/off), attempted to use the DRAM calculator for Ryzen to manually set optimized ram timings but computer would not boot after that, puting ram-sticks in different slots but computer only boots when ram is on slot 2 and 4 which is recommended position for dual ram on my motherboard. 
(3)CPU(currently using default settings): Tried overclocking, precision boost overdrive on/off, SMT on/off, lower voltage from 1.49(default) --> 1.4, pinning games to cores with process affinity(this sometimes helps a bit), using aggressive cpu-fan curves to avoid heat issues. 
(3) GPU(currently using default settings): DDU to install/unistall new nvidia drivers, using  nvidia inspector everything looks fine to me, tried many different settings in Nvidia control panel, using MSI mode utility, re-slotting the card. 

-Updated bios
-Uninstalled and reinstalling sound drivers, disabeling built in audio on motherboard
-Installing AMD chipset drivers
-Tried different power plans(currently using ryzen high performance)
-empty standby memory list
-Reinstalling my games
-Reinstall OS
-Disabeling various windows settings such as game bar and HPET
-Using only one monitor
-Uninstalling all utility software for example MSI afterburner and amd ryzen master
-Trying to identify if some background process is substantially hurting my games 
-Monitoring and making sure I don't overheat CPU or GPU
-Probably did more things I just don't remeber on top of my head since I have tried to resolve this issue for almost a year now.

I would appreciate and be thankful for any input or recommendation that you may have,
Thanks in advance!
/Flash


----------



## nguyen (Oct 14, 2020)

Use Nvidia Max Framerate option to set the max FPS to 140fps instead of 144. FPS limiter is not perfect and when the FPS bounce between 144-145 it cause a slightly input delay. 
Global V-sync should be Off, try using in game V-sync as sometimes it better with v-sync on, sometimes not. 
Set the Power Management mode to Prefer Maximum Performance.


----------



## Flash123 (Oct 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Use Nvidia Max Framerate option to set the max FPS to 140fps instead of 144. FPS limiter is not perfect and when the FPS bounce between 144-145 it cause a slightly input delay.
> Global V-sync should be Off, try using in game V-sync as sometimes it better with v-sync on, sometimes not.
> Set the Power Management mode to Prefer Maximum Performance.


Hi, thanks! I tried the settings you recommended and I have less stutter but unfortunately it does not fully solve the problem. This is what it looks like with capped 140fps + Prefer maximum performance setting: https://imgur.com/a/zRydIZN. From what I experience it feels like the stutter happens as soon as I lose one or more frames. If I cap at 140 and suddenly it goes to 139 or lower that is when I get the stutter.


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 14, 2020)

Are you using NZXT CAM or ICUE for RGB parts? (fans/etc)

If yes, uninstall and see if that helps?

I know it's an odd assumption and I never bothered to look into how it was possible but it worked for me. I had to re-install Windows twice to find the culprit and a ton of patience as I ran or tested games after installing each application.

(... and at some point prior to the fix I went as far as disassembling the entire build, piece by piece and then putting it back together for nothing)


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

If I understand correctly, you had those issues with previous CPU and GPU, right?

I would ask you to post please, screenshots of

1. ZenTimings software
2. HWiNFO sensors window like the following




Make sure all info is visible if it’s possible. At least the all the CPU, GPU, clocks, voltages, usage, VRs, temps, Ram, NVMe/SSD sensors.

For HWiNFO you have to leave it open while you use your PC in simple everyday usage and/or gaming, or whatever else you do. This way we can see min/max/avg sensor values during usage and may locate anything unusual.

This will help us take a look of the system overall.
You can use HWiNFO for you own, by letting it open in system tray all the time.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 15, 2020)

Flash123 said:


> If I cap at 140 and suddenly it goes to 139 or lower that is when I get the stutter.



That just sounds like G-sync is not working properly.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> That just sounds like G-sync is not working properly.


Post #1
After PC/Monitor specs

_(5) New G-sync compatible monitor since I thought not having g-sync could be the reason for my stutters. _


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 15, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Post #1
> After PC/Monitor specs
> 
> _(5) New G-sync compatible monitor since I thought not having g-sync could be the reason for my stutters. _



?

Stutter after the frame rate drops below the frame limit indicates something is wrong with the synchronization between the PC and monitor. In fact by the way he's describing the issue it sounds as if plain V-sync is enabled at all times.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

But the OP had sutter before he got G-sync display


----------



## Flash123 (Oct 15, 2020)

wheresmycar said:


> Are you using NZXT CAM or ICUE for RGB parts? (fans/etc)



No I don't use any RGB related software unfortunately. 



Zach_01 said:


> If I understand correctly, you had those issues with previous CPU and GPU, right?
> 
> I would ask you to post please, screenshots of
> 
> ...



Yes correct I had stutters with old CPU and GPU also.

Screenshots:

(1)ZenTimings: 



http://imgur.com/a/HzcuHWR


(2)HWiNFO: Had it open while doing some web browsing and afterwards playing a league game. Sorry I was unable to make all info visible in one screenshot. First screen therefore shows NVMe and SSD info to the right and second shows GPU info to the right. 


http://imgur.com/a/9GLWXtD

,


http://imgur.com/a/izkkkeM




Zach_01 said:


> But the OP had sutter before he got G-sync display



Yes I had stutters before I purchased my G-sync display. 



Vya Domus said:


> ?
> 
> Stutter after the frame rate drops below the frame limit indicates something is wrong with the synchronization between the PC and monitor. In fact by the way he's describing the issue it sounds as if plain V-sync is enabled at all times.



Yes some synchronization between PC and Monitor could be the problem... Unfortunately I'm not playing with v-sync enabled at all times. I have it disabled in the NVIDIA-panel and in the games I play. I tried playing with v-sync enabled and it does give me less frequent stutters but I do experience input lag. I have g-sync enabled in NVIDIA-panel and it is enbaled for both windowed- and fullscreen mode. When I use the g-sync pendulum demo it looks smooth. With that being said all games does feel better on fullscreen and if I watch videos or listen to music on my second monitor I get even more stutters in the game I play on my primary monitor.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

And you had stutter in league game?

Can you check somehow your PSU if that 12V line is indeed at 9~10V (ASUS WMI section). I doubt it... as if it was true you would be having more issues than stutter as the specs for the voltage rails are +/-10% (11~13V allowed). But it wont hurt if you check to be sure. How old is the RM750?

-------------------

Another thing (I asume unrelated):
Your RAM is only XMP/DOCP or or you have anything changed in BIOS?
The not normal thing I see in ZenTimings is the "CLDO VDDG" voltage. Its higher than its should, and let me explain.

VSOC voltage (SVI2 and SMU, same thing-different sensor) is the CPU I/O die which contains the memory controller among a bunch of other stuff.
CLDO VDDP voltage is for the memory controller
CLDO VDDG voltage is for Infinity Fabric, the interconnect of the CPU I/O die with the CPU Core die. This also connects the two 4core CCX sections inside the whole Core die (CCD).

I know a lot of terminology but...

So, the VDDP/VDDG voltages are derived from VSOC voltage. Those 2 cannot ever be above VSOC voltage. They have to be at least 50mV (0.05V) below VSOC.
The 1.05~1.1V range for VSOC is nominal and depends on the board/CPU combo.
VDDP is ok at 0.9V, but VDDG if its true the 1.1V its 2 fold wrong.

1. It is above VSOC voltage
2. It is too high and does not need to be.

I'm not sure about what this may cause in fuction of the system.

Get to know your Ryzen 3000 memory subsystem:


----------



## Flash123 (Oct 15, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> And you had stutter in league game?
> 
> Can you check somehow your PSU if that 12V line is indeed at 9~10V (ASUS WMI section). I doubt it... as if it was true you would be having more issues than stutter as the specs for the voltage rails are +/-10% (11~13V allowed). But it wont hurt if you check to be sure. How old is the RM750?
> -------------------
> ...


Yes I had stutters as usual.

On bios 12V line seems to be fine: 



http://imgur.com/a/73ocYei

. The RM 750 is about 6months which I bought together with the new GPU.

For RAM i only use DOCP set to on, and everything else is set to default. I only messed around once with RAM settings using ryzen dram calculator and my system would not boot afterwards. Since then I have only used default DOCP settings and not changed anything. This is how it looks in bios: 



http://imgur.com/a/xqu4xnG


----------



## Leguama (Oct 15, 2020)

This may sound stupid but have you tried figuring out if its the m.2 or ssd's that are faulty? since you changed basically everything else it sounds like it could very much be a storage problem. Perhaps try installing the samsung nvme driver, or try even installing windows on your standard ssds.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 15, 2020)

remove all monitoring software but Afterburner, increase polling rate of Afterburner from 1000ms to 2000ms, this should improve your FPS stability a bit.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Things can be different in BIOS and Windows. You can mesure the PSU when inside Windows with a voltage multimeter just to be sure. Plus your PSU is a multi 12V rail. Has 4 different 12V rails.
Watching the GPU 12V inputs reporting 12V. It could be just wrong report by the ASUS WMI sensor.

This you can ask on HWiNFO forums the Author of the software Martin for clarification.





						HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 Bug Reports
					

Submit bug reports for HWiNFO32 or HWiNFO64 here.




					www.hwinfo.com
				




In BIOS you can set manual the VDDG (both CCD, IOD) to 1.000V and see how is the system.

You can check all SSDs also with CrystalDiskInfo, even tho if it was something really wrong with them S.M.A.R.T. on HWiNFO would have a warning. But you can try it.



nguyen said:


> remove all monitoring software but Afterburner, increase polling rate of Afterburner from 1000ms to 2000ms, this should improve your FPS stability a bit.


I dont think this is a solution. I always have open HWiNFO, GPU-Z, CoreTemp, MSI Afterburner all together constanly for different purposes and I dont have stutters or frame drops.


----------



## Flash123 (Oct 15, 2020)

Leguama said:


> This may sound stupid but have you tried figuring out if its the m.2 or ssd's that are faulty? since you changed basically everything else it sounds like it could very much be a storage problem. Perhaps try installing the samsung nvme driver, or try even installing windows on your standard ssds.





Zach_01 said:


> You can check all SSDs also with CrystalDiskInfo, even tho if it was something really wrong with them S.M.A.R.T. on HWiNFO would have a warning. But you can try it.



I tested all three  of my drives with the CrystalDiskInfo test  and it looks fine to me: 1) 



http://imgur.com/a/qCyeA23

 2) 



http://imgur.com/a/BOQN5Xx

 3) 



http://imgur.com/a/owK4kZ3

I have tried installing my OS both to my NVMe and my SSD none of which resolves the stutters. 



nguyen said:


> remove all monitoring software but Afterburner, increase polling rate of Afterburner from 1000ms to 2000ms, this should improve your FPS stability a bit.



Tried to increase polling rate to 2000ms but sadly does not seem to make much of a difference for me... I tried removing all monitoring software including MSI afterburner  at one point, but my stutters remained. 



Zach_01 said:


> In BIOS you can set manual the VDDG (both CCD, IOD) to 1.000V and see how is the system.



I set them both to 1.000V on BIOS now VDDG show lower voltage than VSOC on Zentimings but it sadly does not to sovle my stutters.   


My problem remains the same. I played a league game today again and had massive stutters and the game was more or less unplayable to be honest. Here is a graph captured during the end of the game: https://imgur.com/a/KZqr315


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

When did you last update the BIOS and how? From windows or from BIOS utility?


----------



## Flash123 (Oct 15, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> When did you last update the BIOS and how? From windows or from BIOS utility?


I have update my BIOS twice: Frist time almost a year ago when I got my new CPU and then BIOS update was necessary in order for the new CPU to work. Second time just a couple of weeks ago and I update to the latest verison supported by my motherboard "version 3103". Process for updating BIOS was the same both times. First I go to my motherboard reference page(https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/) and download the latest verion of BIOS from there and put it on a usb. Then I upadate through the BIOS utility or from the BIOS itself (sorry don't really know the difference).


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ok thats fine, I was wondering if you updated it through a windows software. All vendors do provide such a "convenient" software for easy usage, but some times this causes issues.


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 16, 2020)

I kinda feel for Flash123... 12 months of no reward with what appears to be a solid gaming build.

Unfortunately i'm no expert in these complex sensory or monitoring metrics and to be honest only started building computers recently hence not the most knowledgeable on any subject.

Anyway, i've been following this thread (expanding on the know-how) and was wandering if the experts here can look at the following:

1. In Flash123's HWINFO chart, the "Power Reporting Deviation (Accuracy)" is showing a minimum value of 77.1% in red and 200%+ as max. Is this normal? I did a little search and it seems PRD is based on wrong voltage readings or some sort?

2. In the Afterburner hardware monitor screenshot (i'm assuming these readings were recorded whilst gaming), the 2070 super GPU temps max out at 54c and the CPU 3700X at 65c. I guess it depends on the game load but am i correct to assume the temps are a little low, especially for the CPU as all I ever hear is the 3700X just runs hot. Since the op didn't mention an aftermarket cooler, maybe he's using a stock cooler (op?)

3. Is it possible the temps are incorrect and he actually running hot and constantly throttling? Maybe remove the case side panel and run a game?

4. I'm purely speculating at this point. Maybe the voltage is too high for the board/CPU? HWINFO is showing 1.5v max and 1.433v avg. (Op) have you tried disabling auto OC and PBO? Maybe worth a shot. I'd set all BIOS settings to default first to iron out any other possibility, then disable any PBO/etc to see how you get on.

5. Any possibility the GPU or board 8-pin or 24-pin power connectors are a little loose? Maybe remove and snap back into place. At the PSU side too. 

6. Could the display cable be a culprit? Maybe try hooking it up to one of the other GPU output ports

7. OP, when you ran a clean Windows re-install did you install the GPU driver from Nvidias website or a third party source (or stuck with Windows pre-equipped versions)? Likewise other then Windows updates did you install any other third party software prior to testing games? Maybe it's a piece of software which is playing up? 

8. Is it possible one of display OSD settings is harming GSYNC from achieving that butter smooth video output?

Anyway i'm just shooting for the stars here... maybe none of this has any relevance but hope the OP gets it sorted. 12 months of stutter would have driven me mad. Hats off to Flash123 for remaining patient. PATIENCE MUST PAY!


----------



## Flash123 (Oct 16, 2020)

wheresmycar said:


> I kinda feel for Flash123... 12 months of no reward with what appears to be a solid gaming build.



Even worse is that my old PC was a i5 7600k paired with a 1060 and I had no problems whatsoever with that build. Games used to play smooth as butter. Sold it to a friend since I wanted to upgrade to something more befitting to my needs and hopped on the ryzen train. Ever since I have had a lot of problems and most notably stutters in all games. I know it's not a ryzen vs Intel problem and that it is unfair of me to frame it like that, but I guess it's just an easy way for me to blame something other than myself.




wheresmycar said:


> 1. In Flash123's HWINFO chart, the "Power Reporting Deviation (Accuracy)" is showing a minimum value of 77.1% in red and 200%+ as max. Is this normal? I did a little search and it seems PRD is based on wrong voltage readings or some sort?
> 2. In the Afterburner hardware monitor screenshot (i'm assuming these readings were recorded whilst gaming), the 2070 super GPU temps max out at 54c and the CPU 3700X at 65c. I guess it depends on the game load but am i correct to assume the temps are a little low, especially for the CPU as all I ever hear is the 3700X just runs hot. Since the op didn't mention an aftermarket cooler, maybe he's using a stock cooler (op?)
> 3. Is it possible the temps are incorrect and he actually running hot and constantly throttling? Maybe remove the case side panel and run a game?
> 4. I'm purely speculating at this point. Maybe the voltage is too high for the board/CPU? HWINFO is showing 1.5v max and 1.433v avg. (Op) have you tried disabling auto OC and PBO? Maybe worth a shot. I'd set all BIOS settings to default first to iron out any other possibility, then disable any PBO/etc to see how you get on.
> ...



(1) Yes this stood out to me as well. Unfortunately, I have no idea what it means or if it is normal or not. I will look into it. Does someone else know if it is normal to have "Power Reporting Deviation(Accurary") showing min=77%, avr=100% and max=200% ? 

(2) Yes depends on game load. The screenshot I sent were taken when playing "League of legends" which is not a very demanding game. When I play a game like "Monster Hunter World" on max settings GPU max out around 70°C and CPU 68°C.

(3, 4, 5) Yes also thought that my stock cooler for some reason was not enough, even though many people said it was if you don't overclock, and that my CPU was running to hot so I upgraded to a NOCTUA nh-u12 air-cooler. I tried using CPU voltage 1.45, 1.40 and 1.39. At one point I was running a stable 4,3ghz overclock with 1.39V and PBO disabled. I also tried just disabling PBO on default settings. Also tried SMT on/off. Regardless of what I do stutters remain, and I the best benchmarking socres using just default settings with PBO enabled, so that's what I'm using. AMD ryzen master, HWiNFO, afterburner all show good CPU temperature and I almost never see CPU running beyond  70°C when gaming. 

(5) I have reslotted my cards many times. Doubt this could be an issue at play here.

(6) I tried different cables both different DP-cables, and using HDMI-cables instead of DP. Stutters remain. Could all the cables I've tested be faulty? Not very likely but maybe who knows at this point... 

(7) I installed from NVIDIA website always and  always re-installed OS without any network connection. I downloaded games before any monitoring software and stutter was still present.  Sometimes when I remove afterburner I small improvements but I don't know if it's just my imagination. 

(8) Maybe, but no idea why or how I can check this. I just run default settings with some extra blue light fliter. 

My stutters does not seem to have any timed based pattern. For example I don't get a stutter every 15s. Instead to me it really seems as when there is something going on in the game that is CPU demanding, when lots of things have to load at the same time for example, my FPS drops a bit sometimes just by 1-5fps and I get this massive out of proportion stutter. And overall I just don't get a good feeling when playing games it just never feels smooth or responsive. God I'm sorry for the vague descriptions but it's hard to put words to it...


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 16, 2020)

wheresmycar said:


> 1. In Flash123's HWINFO chart, the "Power Reporting Deviation (Accuracy)" is showing a minimum value of 77.1% in red and 200%+ as max. Is this normal? I did a little search and it seems PRD is based on wrong voltage readings or some sort?
> 
> 2. In the Afterburner hardware monitor screenshot (i'm assuming these readings were recorded whilst gaming), the 2070 super GPU temps max out at 54c and the CPU 3700X at 65c. I guess it depends on the game load but am i correct to assume the temps are a little low, especially for the CPU as all I ever hear is the 3700X just runs hot. Since the op didn't mention an aftermarket cooler, maybe he's using a stock cooler (op?)
> 
> ...


1. The PRD value can be mesured and evaluated only at 100% load of the CPU. Every other situation is insignificant and no one can come to any conclusion. There is no point of paying attention to that value in any situation other than 100% load. That said by the founder of PRD issue that all boards have.

If you want details about PowerReportingDeviation you should definately read this:
(Its written by the one who found the issue)





						Explaining the AMD Ryzen "Power Reporting Deviation" -metric in HWiNFO
					

Ryzen CPUs for AM4 platform rely on external, motherboard sourced telemetry to determine their power consumption. The voltage, current and power telemetry is provided to the processor by the motherboard VRM controller through the AMD SVI2 interface. This information is consumed by the processors...




					www.hwinfo.com
				




2/3. The 3700X is a 65W TDP CPU with a max draw limit of 88W. If some user experience very high temp, must be due to short cooling (the PC case most likely and/or ambient temp). The temps the OP is having for his CPU is very normal for a session of light load and light gaming. HWiNFO is a very trusty software, developing constantly to meet new hardware. Its unlikely to report false temp values, plus if the CPU was indeed throttling it would give a warn about it with any of the sensors, right below PRD.

4. All ZEN and especially ZEN2 when idling or very low loaded (very low or low current) are taking around 1.45~1.5V depending the SKU. As the load increases and going to midle, high or full (together with current), the volts are droping to the 1.25~1.35V depending the SKU. This is how ZEN2 is working and there is nothing odd about it.

6/8. The OP since the beginning of his issues has changed GPU card and monitor (from nonG-sync to a G-sync). I believe he already changed the cable.



Flash123 said:


> I have update my BIOS twice: Frist time almost a year ago when I got my new CPU and then BIOS update was necessary in order for the new CPU to work. Second time just a couple of weeks ago and I update to the latest verison supported by my motherboard "version 3103". Process for updating BIOS was the same both times. First I go to my motherboard reference page(https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/) and download the latest verion of BIOS from there and put it on a usb. Then I upadate through the BIOS utility or from the BIOS itself (sorry don't really know the difference).


Like @wheresmycar said we are shooting for the stars here...

I would suggest to find these settings in BIOS and set them as below

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
Also find the setting "SoC/Uncore OC Mode" and enable it.
This doesnt OC anything, its just prevents the I/O die of the CPU to fall into power saving mode (it may increase overall CPU Watt by 1~2W)

Since you already try every Powerplan windows have by default I would suggest to try 1 more custom PowerPlan, that I'm using for almost a year now. It wouldnt hurt to try.









						1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Download v1.1
					

Download the 1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Processors. This is a 3rd party custom power plan for AMD Ryzen 3000 "Zen 2" processors....




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## Flash123 (Oct 17, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I would suggest to find these settings in BIOS and set them as below
> 
> Global C-state Control = Enabled
> Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
> ...



Thanks, I tried everything but it did not remove my stutters if anything it became worse. 

HOWEVER, when changing settings in bios I, almost by accident, set my RAM to default settings. This is something I tried before but It was months ago, and I never even did it since I got the new GPU. Last time I did try it I remember it just made things worse. This time it removed my stutters and made the game just feel more responsive to my inputs(mouse and keyboard). On the flipside my fps is worse and fps also seems to be more unstable as it jumps up and down way more but annoying stutters are gone or very rare. My Ram default settings is 2133mhz which should be a significant downgrade(from 3200) for Ryzen 3000. My default ram settings: 



http://imgur.com/a/4nuy7lL

. Could this mean my RAM is not working properly? Is the D.O.C.P.(xmp) profile that is detected by my motherboard non functional with my RAM, even though my RAM is said to be compatible with the motherboard? Also as I have previously mention when I tried to manually set my RAM settings with ryzen dram calculator my system would not boot and force a reset to default settings. Should I invest in new ram or is it not likely to make a difference?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 17, 2020)

Just shooting in the dark, have you tried Ryzen Master locking all cores to 4ghz?


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Flash123 said:


> Thanks, I tried everything but it did not remove my stutters if anything it became worse.
> 
> HOWEVER, when changing settings in bios I, almost by accident, set my RAM to default settings. This is something I tried before but It was months ago, and I never even did it since I got the new GPU. Last time I did try it I remember it just made things worse. This time it removed my stutters and made the game just feel more responsive to my inputs(mouse and keyboard). On the flipside my fps is worse and fps also seems to be more unstable as it jumps up and down way more but annoying stutters are gone or very rare. My Ram default settings is 2133mhz which should be a significant downgrade(from 3200) for Ryzen 3000. My default ram settings:
> 
> ...


Now that is interesting... So you just disable DOCP? It is possible that even the sticks are on ASUS QVL, and so... "compatible", may cause some short of issues with the CPU memory controller (UMC) or its the combo of RAM, CPUumc and board. Has happened some times on users.***

Can you please download "Thaiphoon Burner" software to read the specifications of the RAM chips and the sticks in general?
Open it and on the upper section click on "READ" button and select one of 2 sticks. Maybe post it here.

*** Usually issues are inability to boot, crashes, restarts... that short of things.


----------



## Fluidz (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi Flash, I'm using the same cpu, I too have had issues with stuttering since upgrading to a 3700x and 2080ti, that never existed with my intel i7 930 + 1080ti build.  This has been going on since around December 19.  I have changed the graphics card for another 2080ti (same model), and it didn't help, so I don't think the 2080ti is causing it.  When I'm gaming, if my fps fluctuates too fast then I get stutters, in some games I have to cap the framerate as low as 120fps to stop these from occurring, even though I have the monitor set to 144hz, with Gsync turned on. In games such as Forza Horizon 4, which I cannot use rivatuner to manually set a framerate cap, if the framerate shoots from 120fps to 144+. the screen freezes for like 0.5 seconds, it is really annoying.  The same happens in heaven benchmark, I get regular stutters when the framerate shoots higher than 144fps (144hz monitor).. when Vsync is turned off.  My system seems somewhat incapable of switching from Gsync (under 144fps) to Vsync (144fps +) without sometimes stuttering.

My systems gpu/cpu clocks are default, temps are fine, two sets of different ram have been tested with and without xmp, so I followed most of the advice out there.  I'm using a blazing fast ssd.  I feel your pain as I feel I can relate.


----------



## TheBeker (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi, i've been searching all over the web for a solution, my problem is the same as Flash and Fluidz, my fps can go from 144 to 143, 120 to 119, 100 to 99 and it stutters, i tried capping with rivatuner, nvcp, trying all sorts of things (including the guide by testufo.com) and i can almost confirm that enabling G-SYNC causes the stutters, as when i'm having less of these microstutters with just v-sync, rather that with G-SYNC enabled, i've been having this problem for more than a year, and i have changed every component of my pc except for the monitor and GPU, and i'm inclined to think one of them if faulty, more so the monitor, because it is what controls G-SYNC, soon i'll test a friends PC with another G-SYNC monitor, and when I can, i'll swap monitors and GPUs.


----------



## bbacks26 (Dec 22, 2020)

Any updates on this?


----------



## TheBeker (Dec 22, 2020)

All i can say is, that i tested my friend's PC and it's the same deal, but we both have a 1080tI and a 9600k, so idk if it can be some sort of compatibility issue there, on his PC, Read Dead 2 didn't stutter at all, while staying in the 40s and 50s, but the stutter appeared on games that ran above that. Right now, i dont know what to make of it.


----------



## Spoon30 (Dec 22, 2020)

Having a similar issue. Do you happen to have problems with your mouse during these stutters? Does it feel floaty at all?


----------



## TheBeker (Dec 23, 2020)

Spoon30 said:


> Having a similar issue. Do you happen to have problems with your mouse during these stutters? Does it feel floaty at all?





Spoon30 said:


> Having a similar issue. Do you happen to have problems with your mouse during these stutters? Does it feel floaty at all?



I can't call it floaty, motion across the screen just stops for a fraction of a second, it's the same with a controller or a mouse, it's the same kind of stutter v-sync introduces, but with g-sync, although it makes it a lot smoother, it's there.


----------



## Silverfoxx (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi Guys! I have the same problem. I7-9700F and Asus 2080Super, had micro stutters over an year. OC my GPU and it helped. My version is not OC but somehow I did make the clock speed little bit higher and added more power to the GPU. That solves the issue for me.


----------



## nsilwio (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi, I have the same problem... I tried everything..
I had an i5 7600k and gtx 1060 6gb and I never had any stuttering all the games went smoothly.

I will try ryzen 7 5800x if the problem persists, i go to Intel and never no buy amd.

Cpu : Amd Ryzen 7 3700X
Motherboard : ASUS x570 Prime PRO
Videocard : Gigabyte RTX 2060 Super GAMING OC 3X 
RAMM: Gskill F4 – 3600 16GTZR Memory
PSU : FOCUS GX-750
Cpu Coler : NZXT Kraken X63 280mm 
Case : NZXT H510 
SSD m2 : Sabrent Rocket Q Internal 1 TB


----------



## Franksensahi (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello I have the same problem. You should try clearing CMOS. 

You can Google how to reset BIOS by clearing CMOS on your laptop. You will have to open up the casing. 

This fixed my problem for a while but it's back but not as bad. 

I have pinpointed it down to the CPU being undervolted for some reason. 

Also the stuttering stops when GPU is deactivated and games run on integrated graphics only. 

So I am going to find a way to add more juice to my CPU and tell you the results soon.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 18, 2021)

bbacks26 said:


> Any updates on this?


Yes I fixed it couple of weeks ago. In the end I believe it was a software issue. I went through all my peripherals: mouse, keyboard, headset, monitors, drives, all cables, fans ,and so on. Made sure everything was properly connect and that I had the correct drivers installed. Main two things that made a noticeable difference was:
(1) The Hyper-x cloud 2 USB which had its own integrated sound card. Turns out using that caused audio stutters and latency issues for my system. I removed the drivers and connected to my onboard audio via the 3.5mm connection instead. This, I believe, resolved my audio stutters. 
(2)  Removing and re-installing my chipset drivers. 

I also changed some cables, updated a a couple of drivers and bought new RAM (2x8 3600mhz). All these things came together and suddenly my stutters disappeared. Therefore, I cannot really pinpoint to one thing that resolved all my problems it really was a multitude of things I changed to get my stutters to disappear. Nonetheless,  hope this could prove helpful for someone else. Also big thanks for all the help I got in this thread.


----------



## Draxenoth (Jan 27, 2021)

I created an account just to share what solved my problems in League of Legends. When I upgraded from i7 8086K to Ryzen 9 5900X I started to getting micro-freezes every couple seconds. I tried like everything and nothing worked. What solved it for me was changing G-Sync settings to work only with fullscreen apps. With i7 i had it for both fullscreen and windowed and nothing wrong was going on, but it seems that Ryzen is a different story.
I'll attach screenshot, so you can find what exacly you need to try (it's in Polish, but I believe you can find respective options in English)


----------



## SomeOne99h (Feb 9, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> Go to this thread and read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^


----------



## SweetPhilosophy (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello, maybe I'm late to the party but I have the same issue. Tried everything under the sun lol. I have the same headset as OP but removing the dongle and uninstalling them didn't fix it for me. Have you did anything else than going to device manager and uninstall anything related to hyperx? 
I'll post my configuration below

*Computer Type:* Desktop

*GPU:* GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3080 GAMING OC 10GB GDDR6X 320-bit

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 3.8GHz box, 8 cores, 16 threads

*Motherboard:* ASUS TUF GAMING B550-PLUS

*BIOS Version:* Version 1804 2021/02/09 (latest, I have updated it)

*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX Black 32GB DDR4 3600MHz CL18 Dual Channel Kit (CMK32GX4M2D3600C18)

*PSU:* Corsair RM850 2019, 80+ Gold, 850W, Full Modular

*Operating System & Version:* Windows 10 Pro 19042.867

*GPU Drivers:* Nvidia Game Ready 461.72

_Extra build info_:

*Storage:* 1x 240GB SSD for OS, 1x 1TB M2 SSD only for games, 2x 2TB HDD for random storage

*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14

_Peripherals_:

*Monitors:* ASUS TUF LED VA curved, 1440p, 27", 165hz, Free-Sync, VG27WQ1B, connected via DisplayPort (Primary); ASUS LED, 1080p, 24", 144hz, VG248QE, connected via DisplayPort (Secondary, Portrait Flipped)

*Keyboard:* Logitech G PRO

*Mouse:* Logitech G502 LIGHTSPEED WIRELESS GAMING MOUSE

*Headphones:* HyperX Cloud Flight, stereo, USB, Wireless

*Gamepads:* Wireless MICROSOFT Xbox One x2, connected through xbox wireless adapter dongle - not connected all the time, only when playing some singleplayer games.


----------

